# XGames 16 Thread



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty stoked to see Forest Bailey win the snowboard street event. I'm not big into the whole street scene to say the least, but I've always enjoyed Bailey's video parts.


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

I watched the heat rounds of street and it wasn't too great lol. Wasn't around to watch the final unfortunately although based on that trick apparently the final was much better!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

what the hell. I set my DVR to record the games and all I saw was snowmobile freestlye and skiing.


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> what the hell. I set my DVR to record the games and all I saw was snowmobile freestlye and skiing.


snowboarding is today @ 10:30 EST


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

chas guldemon didn't make it passed slopestyle eliminations 

shaun white didn't even attempt slopestyle


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Sucks that Guldemond didn't make it. His 1st run looked pretty rough. Not surprised in the least by SW missing slopestyle.


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

Shaun White hurt his ankle in practice and didn't compete.

"I'm disappointed. My priority this year was to ride in Slopestyle, and unfortunately I hit my ankle again riding the course in today's practice," White told ESPN on Friday. "I'm going to rest up and get ready to ride Pipe on Sunday."


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Shox said:


> Shaun White hurt his ankle in practice and didn't compete.
> 
> "I'm disappointed. My priority this year was to ride in Slopestyle, and unfortunately I hit my ankle again riding the course in today's practice," White told ESPN on Friday. "I'm going to rest up and get ready to ride Pipe on Sunday."


translation: my sponsors don't want to see me get demolished so i'm going to stick with the 1 thing i can do.


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

jyuen said:


> translation: my sponsors don't want to see me get demolished so i'm going to stick with the 1 thing i can do.


Thats my thought too. If slopestyle was really his priority, he would tape up his ankle and get back out there.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

jyuen said:


> translation: my sponsors don't want to see me get demolished so i'm going to stick with the 1 thing i can do.


:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone actually expecting SW to compete in slopestyle is crazy.


----------



## Boomer (Oct 25, 2011)

I thought the exact same thing about Shaun white. I'm glad mark mcmorris got first though!!


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

Snowboarding Big Air and Womens Pipe finals are on tonight at 10:30 eastern time.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

That trick Helgason tried to throw is officially the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Helgason did throw a bad ass trick.... Eric willet has been having a great year!


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

Helgasons trick was sweet. Its a shame he didnt advance so we could see what other crazy tricks he had up his sleeve. The finals should be still be good though.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

mcmorris's triple was extremely shitty compared to torsteins. jus sayin...


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

Torstein fucked up by not landing a solid frontside or cab double cork before going for the triple. He would have won going away if he'd had a trick in the 35 range before landing the triple.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

and haldor in the finals woulda been sick.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

TORSTEIN JUST GOT ROBBED! I feel like he definitely should have won  congrats to Mcmorris but seriously.... Horgmo was AWSM (not to mention he is my freaking hero!)


----------



## neffer747 (Jan 22, 2012)

CheoSamad said:


> TORSTEIN JUST GOT ROBBED! I feel like he definitely should have won  congrats to Mcmorris but seriously.... Horgmo was AWSM (not to mention he is my freaking hero!)


I'm new to snowboarding and don't know all the technicalities, but I thought Torstein's triple looked a lot smoother than McMorris'. Still stoked for McMo though.


----------



## Boomer (Oct 25, 2011)

What they did for Sarah Burke was really touching


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

did they always take best 2 of 3 scores for big air?

i thought extreme sports always just take the best score of all the attempts so it pushes athletes to be more innovative...


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Fuckin' sick to see Torstein land that triple clean the way he did...wow that was a great final.


----------



## msl (Jan 31, 2011)

Kesserendrel said:


> That trick Helgason tried to throw is officially the coolest thing ever.


he actually landed 2 minutes after the heat was finished! 

Bummed that Horgmo lands cleanest triple cork but doesnt win. McMorris' was crazy that he got that third cork around as your thinking he cant pull it around in time but gets it out


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

i missed most of the event tonight. did halldor attempt his lobster flip again? i can't find the video anywhere. fucking espn...


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

Halldor was totally robbed if anyone. Eric Willets final score was bs... Im starting to think that they put him in the finals just so there could be an american in the finals. Like honestly, true Erics trick was nice, borderline perfect, but HE DID THE SAME TRICK EVERYONE ELSE WAS DOING. its not like Helgasons double cork was bad... Why the hell did they give Willet 44 points for that trick when A TRIPLE CORK only got 49 points. Honestly Im just pissed off at that. 

Its a shame that big air has turned into what it is. I was really just exited to see the latest and greatest tricks possible. Halldor had that trick. Also whats the point of being in the finals if you dont have a sick new trick. Willet cant even triple... see at least Seb has the ability to triple but Willet doesnt even have a crazy trick just the same old double corks we'er all bored of.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EhxqfmBZY0

But what pisses me off the most is you could tell Halldor wanted in the finals. He got his cushion points out ASAP and started his Lobster flip.That and he only entered Big air, not slopestyle so he could focus on this trick. You could also see how stressed he was, at the end of his rodeo japan the guy gave him a flask when he said he didnt have enough speed, If he was in the finals it would of been the best X games ever. But Willet and Seb had to be pansies and waste perfectly good final spots.

Shame riders are punished for progressing a sport. This isnt ballet 

But im happy Mc Morris won. you can tell hes not a sell out like seb haha and torsein maybe should of won. But Mcmorris was going bigger than anyone all night, maybe didnt have the cleanest landings.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

i've already seen that link

so he was attempting the lobster? all hail the lobster flip, the best trick never landed.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Triples were nice. Marks was a little sloppy. He deserves it though.


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark McMorris is definitely a sick rider, but I was pulling for Torstein. That triple cork he pulled was absolutely crazy, not to mention almost technically perfect.

I like watching both of the McMorris brothers ride, definitely great riders.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

judges just screwed up by giving too high of scores. when torsein landed his, it should have got him gold. mcmorris's landings were sketch.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Torstein also looked to go far more inverted. McMorris was more helicoptering sideways that inverting.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Best trick of the night was the slow back 1. Forgot who did it though.


----------



## IslandCrow (Jan 15, 2010)

the REASON said:


> judges just screwed up by giving too high of scores. when torsein landed his, it should have got him gold. mcmorris's landings were sketch.


Yeah, they left a little room McMorris's score, but probably not enough. The level of both of those riders is just absolutely insane, though. Of course, Torstein's total score was pretty much hinging on the one triple cork he landed, where McMorris had also landed a very solid trick in addition to the triple cork.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Eric Willet had a super technical trick for his last trick, switch backside double cork 1280, and it should have scored higher but the judges probably didn't want to knock out either that did the triple, he should have been silver because of his consistency and solid technical runs. Torstein got a 50, perfect score, for a grea triple. He should hav landed a higher scoring run before th 3 triple attempts though, like mcmorris did. Mcmorris got a 49 which is almost perfect because of his sketchy ass landing.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Qball said:


> Best trick of the night was the slow back 1. Forgot who did it though.


My favorite trick yo see is a laid out back flip on a big jump.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Best trick of the night was Halldor's Rodeo.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Qball said:


> Best trick of the night was the slow back 1. Forgot who did it though.


That would be Kotsenburg, who last night looked like he belonged at my local 300 ft vertical hill, not the X Games. He should have dropped out if he was going to throw 1s and 3s the entire time. What a waste of a spot. Helgason would have been way more entertaining.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure sage fucked his knee in training runs early in the day, he was just tryin to make the most of it....


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

Game of In Your Face: X-Games edition
35715146


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think it's safe to say that snowboarding has found a new young superstar. McMorris takes gold in both Big Air and Slopestyle.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Canada Represent!

in other news... anyone tired of announcers calling every fucking spin a double cork?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

metric said:


> That would be Kotsenburg, who last night looked like he belonged at my local 300 ft vertical hill, not the X Games. He should have dropped out if he was going to throw 1s and 3s the entire time. What a waste of a spot. Helgason would have been way more entertaining.


Snowboarding is about style not hucking some gymnastic fucking shit spin. Stylish ones and threes win all day in my book. But I agree with helgason


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Qball said:


> Snowboarding is about style not hucking some gymnastic fucking shit spin. Stylish ones and threes win all day in my book. But I agree with helgason


so you would take that stylish 1 and 3 over torstein's and mcmorris' corks?


----------



## IslandCrow (Jan 15, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> Best trick of the night was Halldor's Rodeo.


Yeah, that was sick! I was wishing I had a DVR over here so I could rewind that shit a few times. I'm pretty sure he broke at least a a few of the laws of physics with that one. Definitely worth staying up until 1:00 A.M. . .I'm in Afghanistan, so I won't be getting much sleep this weekend. My co-workers all think I'm nuts, but I'm sure they'll be waking up at 3:00 A.M. to watch the Super Bowl.

I was disappointed non of the skiers threw a triple. It didn't look like even Bobby Brown was getting enough hang time, though. They can spin like frickin' tops, though. Those 16s were insane. . .even if no one actually landed one this time.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

jyuen said:


> Canada Represent!
> 
> in other news... anyone tired of announcers calling every fucking spin a double cork?


It became a game for me to see which times they were right. Even though a lot of them meant to do a double cork all they did was a slightly off axis spin.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks like McMo gets an invite to Supernatural!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Tech420 said:


> Looks like McMo gets an invite to Supernatural!


So does sage..


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone else catch the cameraman almost getting run over during the skier big air? Dumbass was walking down the approach while someone was dropping


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, that would have seriously injured them both


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone see Mr. White try to be stylish with a simple grab and fall. I honestly feel that I have more style than him. I have done that grab a thousand times and have been able to not fall on my ass.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Go win some gold then killer....


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

that shadow side wall can be a tricky one (ive never ridden pipe in my life so i actually have no idea if this is true)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Anyone see Mr. White try to be stylish with a simple grab and fall. I honestly feel that I have more style than him.


:laugh:

Okay then buddy...


----------



## Boomer (Oct 25, 2011)

Did silje norendal not make it into the women's slope style finals?


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Damn this MonoskierX is so gnarly. These dudes need way more suspension for those rollers though. That Iraq veteran who lost his legs had a great featurette

Anyone else looking forward to the snowmobile front flip?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

jyuen said:


> so you would take that stylish 1 and 3 over torstein's and mcmorris' corks?


Yes

10char


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice, Ryan Paul from my tiny home hill in St Paul took silver in snowboard street. His cab 180 to backflip off that box was crazy


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I can do a stylish grab. Shaun White can't, obviously, so in any logic ....ya.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> I can do a stylish grab. Shaun White can't, obviously, so in any logic ....ya.


Dude... just stop :laugh:

I don't think it's a stretch to say that there is almost certainly literally nothing you can do on a snowboard better than SW.

You'll rarely find me defending SW, but this is ridiculous. :laugh:


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

metric said:


> Nice, Ryan Paul from my tiny home hill in St Paul took silver in snowboard street. His cab 180 to backflip off that box was crazy



Word123456


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Dude... just stop :laugh:
> 
> I don't think it's a stretch to say that there is almost certainly literally nothing you can do on a snowboard better than SW.
> 
> You'll rarely find me defending SW, but this is ridiculous. :laugh:


He fell on a simple grab that anyone here can do. I saw it with my own eyes and have experienced me doing the exact same grab he did. Normally I'd agree, after seeing him fall like that though....just mind boggling that he is considered to be best in the world.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

jyuen said:


> in other news... anyone tired of announcers calling every fucking spin a double cork?


Agreed. :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy. Fucking. Shit.

That snowmobile front flip was nucking futs.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> He fell on a simple grab that anyone here can do. I saw it with my own eyes and have experienced me doing the exact same grab he did. Normally I'd agree, after seeing him fall like that though....just mind boggling that he is considered to be best in the world.


Everyone fucks up doing things they deem routine occasionally. It happens.

No one that knows the sport considers SW the best overall snowboarder in the world.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Holy. Fucking. Shit.
> 
> That snowmobile front flip was nucking futs.


 yup. but note to self - more speed is required to do double backflips


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I was soooo pissed he kept not doing the double backflip. I knew he was gonna mess himself up by doing that. I wanted him to land it sooo bad.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

The judges are fucking up already.


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

This just in via ESPN:

Shaun White is the only rider competing in tonight's event, and the only worth mentioning anything about. Let's devote entire segments to him, and interview only him. Also halfpipe is the only facet of snowboarding, therefore Shaun White is the world's best snowboarder.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

im in love with white's skinny zebra pants. where can i get those i want a decreases in my drag by 20%. he makes halfpipe look easy and gay at the same time.


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

509-pow said:


> where can i get those i want a decreases in my drag by 20%.


Rofl. I almost punched my TV when they said that. If Shaun's first run was a 94, I think Podlotchikov deserved more than a 93 for his final run. Just my opinion.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

I dont care if you guys like shaun or not. he fucking THREW DOWN on that last run!!!!! PERFECT SCORE! You have to respect that shit. WOW!!!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

100.00?

Yeah fuck that.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

100??? Really????


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

seriously 100 points? never watching x-games superpipe again


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

I have mostly stayed away from the "Shaun White is a choad" and "the announcers/judges want to blow SW" comments, but that was NOT a 100. Cool to see a new trick, yeah, but he fucking punched the landing, ergo IT WAS NOT PERFECT! Jesus!


----------



## Ramsfan (Jan 13, 2011)

You're out of your mind if you say that run wasn't perfect..... Unreal skill right there.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Apparently hand drags aren't visible to judges when Mr. White is doing them. Last year was bad, but this puts the icing on the cake. No more superpipe for me.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That was a great final run, but that perfect 100 was just pure bullshit.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ramsfan said:


> You're out of your mind if you say that run wasn't perfect..... Unreal skill right there.


No, it wasn't perfect. It was great, but perfection doesn't exist. A perfect run is basically the judges saying that further progression is impossible and what we just saw is as good as the sport can ever be.

That's bullshit.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

shawn white is a beast at halfpipe. no one gets air like him, hes crazy but i dont like how everyting is about him. but the 100%, was the run really 100% good, idk im not one to say.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep, a 99.95 would have been acceptable, but not 100.00


----------



## sketcharoo (Jan 22, 2012)

I was thinking more of a 96-97 on the final run but it was a sick run nonetheless. Props Shaun. Wish Vito would have put in a good one


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> No, it wasn't perfect. It was great, but perfection doesn't exist. A perfect run is basically the judges saying that further progression is impossible and what we just saw is as good as the sport can ever be.
> 
> That's bullshit.


Dude, his name is ramsfans. I wouldn't take him that seriously. It'd be like asking Chael Sonnen for submission device advice.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

That was like a 94 worth run. If he didn't hand drag the landing and had something else it would have been a 97.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah I was upset that Vito had a bad night :[ Dudes super sick and I love his personality! (no ****). But wow Shaun White. Sick ass run! I think it's a little cheesy giving him an 100, but none the less it's still sick!

I really think if other riders want to beat Shaun they're going to have to go all out and do something he cant / new. That's just how it is. Ipod deserved better then a 93, but Shaun could do that run just as well. If that's really the best he's ever done that run, Ipod wont be beating Shaun any time soon.

What happened to Scotty Lago?


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Shaun deserved to win. There is no doubt there. But a 100? What a joke. He gets huge on the first hit, but all he does is straight air. Some guy was getting like 15 feet with a 1080. Shaun does a stylie method and gets 3 more feet so that's better? I don't know about that. He also had to use a setup wall for one of his tricks, not to mention the hand punch on his last trick. Does he deserve to win? Yes. Did he deserve a 96-99? Probably. Hell you could argue he deserved a higher score than last year, but a 100? It's pure marketing to put White even further up on the pedestal that his sponsors want him on.

I love them bringing the ankle injury up constantly, it must have hindered him oh so much in slopestyle considering it completely recovered 2 days later so he could win superpipe. Good way for he and his sponsors to save face so they can keep crowning him the greatest thing since Michael Jordan.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Lago was hurt.

Don't look for him to challenge SW. He's just too big. It's hard to get his 6'2" frame around like those shorter guys do.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Totally agree on a few points. I don't care if you're 30 feet out with quad corks, you touch the wall on a landing that isn't a perfect run. Guarantee any other rider puts a hand down they are deducted for it.

Same with the progression factor. Think about our sport, how far it's come in the last 5 years alone. As was previously said, there shouldn't be a 100. At some point, someone will throw down a better run.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Great run, but 100% NOT!!! X-games just lost all credibility.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

2hipp4u said:


> Great run, but 100% NOT!!! X-games just lost all credibility.


like it ever had any?


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Only been wathing about 5 years so I don't know it they ever had any. But if your going to partner with ESPN (Satan) you will have to sell out. Just look how they have completly ruined college football.


----------



## kramer213 (Mar 31, 2011)

To bad Shaun wont be in the red bull supernatural comp. It'd be cool to see him stacked up against those guys


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

He hasn't technically declined yet has he? Although I mean we all do know he;s not going. I would love to see hi, go though. Now that I've seen the course with snow on it I really can say that it is a true test of overall snowboard ability. At first I thought it was just going to be a big mountain comp, but it definitely has elements of slope style with the jumps. They should put some huge boxes in it too just to really even the playing field.


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone wanna take bets that White beats out Mark McMorris(who is probably an overall better rider given that he got gold in slopestyle AND big air) for "best male athlete" at the winter X Games and wins that Jeep he doesn't need?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

They are still pretty biased about that stuff, but not as much as the actual comps. McMorris still has a good shot.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They do need a new golden boy.


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

Shaun White had a sick run, but a perfect score??? It looked like he put his hand down on his last hit. If he didnt, it was really close. I also think I Pod should have got a higher score. I think it was his 2nd run, it looked better than Shaun Whites first run, but SW still scored higher. I think he gets bonus points for his name... :dunno: Shaun Whites final run was nice but he's got to get some new pants lol.

That snowmobile front flip was crazy! Those guys are nuts.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

He gets bonus points for his 2.5' + average amplitude throughout his run.....


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

digZ said:


> Anyone wanna take bets that White beats out Mark McMorris(who is probably an overall better rider given that he got gold in slopestyle AND big air) for "best male athlete" at the winter X Games and wins that Jeep he doesn't need?


Shaun White got a perfect score, first person to 5 peat, blah blah blah. He'll win it.


----------



## fuzebox (Nov 18, 2011)

Shox said:


> Shaun White got a perfect score, first person to 5 peat, blah blah blah. He'll win it.


He's amazing and all, but it kinda sucks to see all the other competitors try so hard and get under-judged. Poor Louie Vito had to go to X Games Europe just to get his Gold.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

I didn't get a chance to catch pipe finals so I had to watch Shaun Whites 100.00 run on youtube. It was pretty incredible. Looks like a winning run to me. Did it deserve a perfect score? no... it wasn't perfect... torsteins triple was perfect.

those who complain that he had a perfect score even with the hand drag have a valid point, but those hating that his winning run had a hand drag at the end... deal with it. Torstein won the dew tour cup last year and his winning run at breck i think.. had a few hand drags, but you don't see anyone complaining about that.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Shox said:


> Shaun White got a perfect score, first person to 5 peat, blah blah blah. He'll win it.


He is the best pipe rider out there right now, I'm not arguing that part, but it's all about ratings for ESPN. Same reason you hear SW every 5 minutes no matter which event is going on. That's what the public masses want. As far as I'm concerned that score (100) was to generate more hype when it comes around next season, and if you think they spew his name a lot in the last few winter X-Games you're about to get overload next year now that "he" made X-Games history.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

It's clear that Shaun White is in another league from any of the other riders. He just gets way more air and lands so clean keeping his speed the entire run, even when he's throwing double cork combinations. Watching tonight's competition I almost felt bad for the other riders. They're just totally outclassed. Say what you will about him as a person, but he is incredible to watch in the pipe.

With that said, he didn't deserve the 100. Looked more like a 98 or 99 to me, he clearly punched his hand on the landing.

_Side note: that front flip on the sled was fucking SICK_


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

jyuen said:


> I didn't get a chance to catch pipe finals so I had to watch Shaun Whites 100.00 run on youtube. It was pretty incredible. Looks like a winning run to me. Did it deserve a perfect score? no... it wasn't perfect... torsteins triple was perfect.
> 
> those who complain that he had a perfect score even with the hand drag have a valid point, but those hating that his winning run had a hand drag at the end... deal with it. Torstein won the dew tour cup last year and his winning run at breck i think.. had a few hand drags, but you don't see anyone complaining about that.


I'm not complaining that he won, he deserved to win, no question there. His last run was amazing. He obviously outclasses the other riders, and they need to take it to another level to stop him.(wtf Podladtchikov not even throwing his best trick for his last run?) But was it perfect? No. It's a plain publicity/marketing stunt by XGames/ESPN to try to generate buzz about the 5peat, perfect run, blah blah, Shaun is perfect even on an "injured ankle" to the casual observer. It's kinda sickening to see a sport that has roots like snowboarding go down that route.

That combined with the fact that White is the only pipe rider that was being given the time of day, and he was basically crowned emperor of the XGames before he even took his first qualifying run for pipe, even after he dropped out of slopestyle because he wasn't good enough to qualify, oops I mean because of his "injured ankle".


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

anyone else pissed that sage is going to supernatural?

he can barely do big air... and TRice expects him to compete in a backcountry contest?

in other news.. they are doing a realsnow backcountry in feb... pretty excited.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jyuen said:


> I didn't get a chance to catch pipe finals so I had to watch Shaun Whites 100.00 run on youtube. It was pretty incredible. Looks like a winning run to me. Did it deserve a perfect score? no... it wasn't perfect... torsteins triple was perfect.
> 
> those who complain that he had a perfect score even with the hand drag have a valid point, but those hating that his winning run had a hand drag at the end... deal with it. Torstein won the dew tour cup last year and his winning run at breck i think.. had a few hand drags, but you don't see anyone complaining about that.


I haven't seen anyone complaining about him winning. He obviously earned the win. All the complaining is about that ridiculous 100 score.

Ipod's last run could've scored higher, but SW still deserved the gold so it's a moot point IMO.


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

If there's one thing to say is that Shawn Whites first run score was major bs. Lol I was watching it with people who have never seen x games or half pipe and even they where confused. If you ask why iPod didn't do that trick, it was because he was scared. Think he got a 92 on an awesome run, then the god gets a 94 for NOTHING. For guys under this pressure it really messes with your mind. And just like the guys in big air you need to have a super great run to even start going outside the box. Shawn already had the score so he could start doing something new. Can't wait for next year when lago destroys white. I think he's the only one who can do it haha. 

Also wtf was with Whites eye? He said he hit it on the wall the second run? Bs lol I Pvr ed it and he didn't at all, an it didn't happen in practice because his eye was fine during his fist run, actually I noticed it after he was done talking to iPod hahahaha. And the disrespect of keeping his helmet and mask on during the end interview ? Like you just apparently scored the highest anyone will ever score and your not happy? When Torstine won gold last year he went crazy!!! And booted his helmet to the crowed. If you ask me Shawn is pretty much an egomaniac...


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

dkzach said:


> Also wtf was with Whites eye? He said he hit it on the wall the second run? Bs lol I Pvr ed it and he didn't at all, an it didn't happen in practice because his eye was fine during his fist run, actually I noticed it after he was done talking to iPod hahahaha.


I noticed it too, guessing he just cracked himself with the board after the run, or someone in the crowd bumped him when he was walking down through the crowd high-fives.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

dkzach said:


> Can't wait for next year when lago destroys white. I think he's the only one who can do it haha..


I love Lago, but I doubt it. I think he's just too big to compete with SW in the pipe. 6'2" is a lot of humanity to be hucking around in a stunt ditch.

The two guys who looked like they could grow into legit contenders were Kevin Pearce and Danny Davis and both managed to fuck themselves up.

To compete with SW, someone has to match his amplitude. He's just getting SO much higher than everyone else. If runs are comparable, judges are going to award the guy who goes bigger.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

I just want to know why Shaun doesn't take off his face mask during interviews. weird


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

2012, the year the x games officially became less credible than the olympics


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

wooohooo! thank you transworld for putting together a video of what was important for big air!

Mark McMorris Wins Winter X Games 2012 Big Air | TransWorld SNOWboarding

it's too bad no one caught the lobster flip on camera... apparently it was the first time he's ever landed it and no one caught it on film! you would think someone would have a cell phone video version up on youtube...


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Helgason is disgusting. Wish he was in the finals instead of lame ass Sage


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I love Lago, but I doubt it. I think he's just too big to compete with SW in the pipe. 6'2" is a lot of humanity to be hucking around in a stunt ditch.
> 
> The two guys who looked like they could grow into legit contenders were Kevin Pearce and Danny Davis and both managed to fuck themselves up.
> 
> To compete with SW, someone has to match his amplitude. He's just getting SO much higher than everyone else. If runs are comparable, judges are going to award the guy who goes bigger.


You could say that but... last year honestly he was insane! and the small guys don't get amplitude. think of vito if he wasnt 5`5`` he would be insane. watching lagos double cork before he wiped it wass just awesome. but your right everyone who has a chance against White messed up. They really need to change qualifiers... the riders wse want to see arent even in the events!!!! .... sooooo mad about Helgason....


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

metric said:


> Helgason is disgusting. Wish he was in the finals instead of lame ass Sage


Why are people blaming sage? first of all Haldor Helgason only entered big air. Sage wasnt even in big air finals. it doesnt even make sense. If your going to blame anyone blame x games for creating terrible heats and having Smitts in the finals. but smitts deserved his final spot between his heat. I say blame Willet or Seb. mainly willet because is score was major-ly inflated. But blame both of them for being pandsys unwilling to do a revolutionary trick. Most of all blame the fricken x games judge panel's for inflating willets score. My opinion note how the x games is american, its sponsored by the american navy, and Willet was the only american.... :dunno:


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

jyuen said:


> wooohooo! thank you transworld for putting together a video of what was important for big air!
> 
> Mark McMorris Wins Winter X Games 2012 Big Air | TransWorld SNOWboarding
> 
> it's too bad no one caught the lobster flip on camera... apparently it was the first time he's ever landed it and no one caught it on film! you would think someone would have a cell phone video version up on youtube...


He didnt land a lobster flip* well actually land it *. a lobster flip is a double rodeo japan 1260 he did a double rodeo 1080 , a rodeo japan and a double cork. lol i wanted him in the finals... i knew he would of landed it...


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah blame Willett, his tricks were so lame. If only he pulled some real crazy shit - maybe backside 180 like Sage 

/s :laugh:


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

dkzach said:


> He didnt land a lobster flip* well actually land it *. a lobster flip is a double rodeo japan 1260 he did a double rodeo 1080 , a rodeo japan and a double cork. lol i wanted him in the finals... i knew he would of landed it...


he did land the lobster flip, no one caught it on film. it was a few minutes after his heat was over.


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol note my edit.


----------

